# Huge Cedar Burl



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I was hiking with the wife and kids out on the ranch today and came across this. I've never really thought about it but I cannot recall seeing a burl like this on a cedar tree before. Actually, its two seperate burls on each side of the main trunk. 

Its still there, I don't know what I'm going to do with it but I thought it was cool looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's definitely a cedar tree with a burl. Cut it down in the winter months when the pitch (sap) is down, then from what I was told to do is to store in a damp cool place and let it air dry slow. 
Nice find.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Horatio said:


> I was hiking with the wife and kids out on the ranch today...


 You were all hiking in 100 degree heat? 

I have an ERC tree with a burl about the size of a softball on the lower trunk. If I live to be 90, it might get big enough to turn. :no:


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

ETWW said:


> You were all hiking in 100 degree heat?
> 
> I have an ERC tree with a burl about the size of a softball on the lower trunk. If I live to be 90, it might get big enough to turn. :no:


If you live in Texas and don't hike when it's 100 degree,you will be too out of shape to hike the other 3 days.:laughing:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

bentwood said:


> If you live in Texas and don't hike when it's 100 degree,you will be too out of shape to hike the other 3 days.:laughing:


Yeah, its either that or stay inside. Although, we did go in the morning so it was high 80s/low 90s at that point. 

When we bought our house 7 years ago, we purposely located ourselves as close to the edge of town as we could so as to be only 9 miles from our property. So, if properly motivated, we can get up, get in the jeep, and hike a mile or three before lunch then get home. 

I'm going out tomorrow to haul in some mesquite I cut a week ago. Its pretty good sized but its got some serious worm hole damage. I think I can use alot of it. A few holes here and there make for interesting features but beyond that...meh...plenty to turn though...I initially cut it to mill into planks from a dead standing tree so I was disappointed to find the damage. 

Also, there's a big, dead Osage Orange in the creek bed. There's several living ones around it but its deader than a doornail. I did some googling and whatnot and the fruit is pretty unmistakeable but their really not shown to come quite this far south. And the leaves look a little different. In any case, its going to be a ton of wood, hopefully some cool burls!


----------

